# Bomba sumergible para pozo + inversor



## PICAXE18X (May 2, 2016)

Hola compañeros del foro , cordial saludo , acudo a ustedes si por favor me ayudan a despejar unas dudas que tengo con una bomba sumergible para pozo.

La bomba es de 1/2 Hp es decir 373 W, tiene un consumo de 7.8 A, se que el pico de arranque la bomba es 3 a 4 veces mas el consumo inicial o sea 32 A en segundos, la bomba es conectada a un inversor de corriente de 2000 w onda seno pura con un pico de 4000 w, el inversor esta conectado a 2 baterías de 12 V a 100 Ah en paralelo, para entregar 200 Ah, las baterías están conectadas a 2 paneles de 130 W en paralelo para una potencia total  de 260 W.

La bomba tiene un caudal de 109L/minuto, solo necesito saber si los paneles de 130 W en paralelo y las baterias de 100 AH en paralelo me entrega la potencia necesaria para encender la bomba por 10 minutos y llenar un tanque de 1000 L que esta en el suelo, la bomba se utilizará en pozo de 6 mts de profundidad y 1.60 mts de agua, pero el pozo está ubicado a 100 mts donde esta el sistema solar, la bomba tiene una tension de entrada de 115 VAC , espero que me ayuden, gracias Jose


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2016)

Por un lado las bombas sumergibles son AC como tu mismo mencionas, los paneles solares entregan tensión continua, por lo   cual es totalmente incompatible, necesitarias un convertidos DC/AC pero tendrías pobre rendimiento por las perdidas


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 2, 2016)

compañero tengo un inversor de corriente de 12V a 110VAC este este inversor es de 2000W con un pico de arranque de 4000W, asi que estoy bien con el inversor.

la consulta es las 2 baterias de 12V a 100Ah y estan conectadas en paralelo para tener 200Ah, el inversor me encenderá la bomba  teniendo la corriente necesaria de de las baterias en paralelo?

gracias

jose


----------



## Scooter (May 3, 2016)

La batería puede ser de un billón de Ah, eso es su capacidad de carga, pero hay que saber que corriente entregan A.
Son dos magnitudes que suelen ir relacionadas pero no siempre es así, una batería de mas capacidad puede entregar menos corriente que otra y viceversa. Mira la hoja de datos de la batería.
Al estar en paralelo durarán mas, evidentemente, pero es posible/probable que una sola sea capaz de soportar el pico de corriente de arranque del motor, aunque durará la midad que las dos, claro.

En bombeos de agua, en general, se suele almacenar agua y no almacenar electrones. Es decir, que suelen ir sin batería o casi casi, si hay sol bombean y llenan un depósito y si necesitas agua por la noche tiras del depósito no tiras de la batería para bombear de noche. Suele ser mas eficiente y económico.


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 3, 2016)

hola
compañero 

el  motor de la bomba de 1/2 W equivale a 373w 1 hp es equivalente a 746w, a hora los 373w lo divido por la tension de entreda serian los 110Vac tension de colombia, los 373 w / 110V = 3.39A de corriente alterna, tengo un inversor de 2000W onda seno a 12Vdc a 110Vac, con un pico de arranque de 4000w, el pico de arranque de la bomba es de 7.8A, el fabricante de la bomba me indica el arranque es de 3 a 4 veces mas el consumo de los 7.8A, es decir 24 a 32A, eso se da en nanosegundo, pienso que me inversor puede soportar este pico, y para estar seguro le voy a colocar un arrancador suave, para reducir el pico de arranque, ademas estaba realizando pruebas con cable 2*12 duplex conectando la bomba al 110V, pienso con con este cable tengo perdida de energia, he decidido por cambiar alambre 10 de cobre, es mas resistente , asi realizando pruebas.

yo descarto que la falla sea el inversor de 2000w onda seno, ustedes que opinan compañeros, solo necesito que la bomba este encendida por 10 minutos al dia

gracias

jose


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 3, 2016)

Hola, pregunto, has hecho pruebas, sobre todo lo que mencionas?


----------



## Scooter (May 3, 2016)

Si la bomba solo funciona diez segundos al día está clarísimamente muy muy muy sobredimensionada. Compra una cien veces mas pequeña para que funcione 15 minutos al día. O quizás una mil veces mas pequeña que funcione dos horas al día. Incluso una diez mil veces mas pequeña que funcione constantemente. Con un panel solar "tamaño sello", y una pila de mando a distancia irá (estoy exagerando, pero mas o menos así)
Si _"diez segundos al día"_ es una expresión para indicar que funciona poco tiempo, cuantifica ese "poco tiempo" porque influye.

No es cierto que el pico de arranque dure nanosegundos, mas bien cuenta un segundo o dos.

Si no sabes la corriente de pico que es capaz de entregar la batería, no sabes si es eso. Por el tamaño de la batería doy por hecho que entregará un pico de 50 a 100A sin problemas, pero hay que asegurarse, puede que esté dañada y no lo haga.


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 3, 2016)

hola compañero

si realizado las pruebas, la bomba encendio por un lapzo de tiempo de 5 a 10 segundo el inversor de 2000w tiene la opcion de medir el consumo y el voltaje, en la opcion de w registro lectura de 1130W, y en la opcion de V registro tension de 10Vdc, cuando ensaye las 2 baterias de 12V dc a 100Ah en paralelo para entregar 200AH, el inversor  esta conectado a las 2 dec 12V baterias mediante cable de inicio para baterias de coche de 150A, sera tambien el cable de inicio de bateria de coche, el que me esta pruduciendo la falla?



jose


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2016)

Y después de los 10 segundos ¿ Intentaste volver a encenderlo ?

También volver a hacerlo desconectando y reconectando baterías para resetear el inverter de una posible protección.

¿ Cargaron las baterías hasta 13,8-14,2 V ?

Me parece que el inverter es chico . . .


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 3, 2016)

hola
compañero 

debo reconocer que las 2 baterias de 12vdc a 100Ah estaban sin recibir carga, por que duraron mas de 5 dias guardadas, el sabado pasado 30 abril apenas las conecte para que los paneles solares las cargaban, el regulador solar tenia una lectura de 12.5 vdc luego de 2 horas de sol, paso a 13.2vdc, y tenia una corriente de 10A dc.

tambien reconozco que los ensayos lo estaba realizando con cable duplex 2*12 a 118Vac, la bomba encendio 10 segundos y luego el inversor se apago por que registro un voltaje de 10vdc, este, inversor se apaga cuando detecta una caida de tension hasta los 10vdc, como el inversor esta conectado  a las  2 baterias de 12Vdc en baterias  de 100Ah, voy realizar otras pruebas cambiando el cable duplex de 2*12 por alambre rigido de cobre 10.

ademas tengo conectado 2 paneles solares de 130w en parelo con un panel de 90w, pienso que el panel de 90w esta afectando a los paneles de 130w, y la bateria de 12V a 70ah tambien afecta a las baterias de 100Ah, lo que voy hacer es desconectar el panel de 90w y la bateria de los paneles de 130w y las baterias de 100Ah, y volver a ensayar.

pienso que la falla no es el inversor, el inversor es de 2000w y un pico de arranque 4000w, el inversor es onda seno, compañeros cual seria su oponion?


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 3, 2016)

consultando esta tabla en la red,  encontre esta tabla acontinuacion la adjuntare, en la tabla mencionan un motor de 1/2 hp potencia normal  y la potencia de arranque.

con los datos tecnicos de la bomba sumergible  1/2 hp equivale a 373w con un pico de arranque 7.8A.

los 373w X 7.8A = 1.119W potencia de arranque, el inversor que tengo tiene un pico de arranque de 4000W. 


compañeros cual seria sus opiones

gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 3, 2016)

Disculpa, no redundes tanto, sabemos que la bomba es de 1/2HP, funciona con 2 baterías de 100Ah, utilizas un inverter...     Pero cual es la falla que indica el inversor?


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 3, 2016)

compañeros la falla es que el inversor se apaga al detectar un voltaje 10.15 Vdc, cuando enciendo el inversor me registrar lectura de 12.8Vdc, pero al conectar la bomba a los 110V del inversor, el voltaje Dc baja los 10V, y el inversor se apaga al disparar la alarma de caida de tension.

las baterias 2 de 100Ah tenian mas 5 dias sin recibir carga solar , estoy seguro que la falla no es el inversor sino de las baterias, que opinan ustedes?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 3, 2016)

Pues, deberías cargar las baterías y empezar a descartar.


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 3, 2016)

compañeros eso pense, voy cargar las baterias con el  controlador solar y les estare informando

gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2016)

Si, podrías dar todos los datos de partida y no a cucharaditas.
Como ya te han dicho empieza por cargar las baterías a tope a ver.


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 11, 2016)

hola amigos

cordial saludo

compañeros, les informo despues de tantos intentos, la bomba sumergible tipo lapicero no la pude trabajar con 2 baterias de 100Ah, el pico de arranque de 7.8A es muy alto para 2 baterias, asi me toco guardar la bomba, y trabajar con otra bomba marca pedrollo, es de 1/2 hp, con pico de arranque 3.5A.
con la otra bomba la trabajare cuando me consiga 5 baterias de 100Ah en paralelo para encender la otra bomba, y mientras usare la bomba para extraer el agua a 6 mts de profundidad, y les estare contando como me fue con la nueva bomba, y gracias a los compañeros que me dieron sus aportes.

gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2016)

Esa corriente es ridícula para esa baterías. Más que ridícula. Si te da problemas es que la instalación está mal, seguramente la sección de los cables u otra cosa.
Por mala que sea la batería de 100Ah dará como poco 50 A , puede que más de pico. Para no inventar, lee el manual que está para eso.
Una de coche de 50Ah da unos 200A de corriente. Está especialmente diseñada para eso, las estacionarias dan mucho menos, pero es que 7A es nada y menos.

Por cierto que no me cuadra, 1/2hp a 12V son muchos más de 7A y en el arranque son aún más. Algo está mal en lo que has dicho. Más bien serán 70A, puede que más.
7*12≈80W 
1/2 hp ≈370W ≈30A que en el arranque serán 70A
(Cálculos al montón, sin calculadora ni ganas)

No pueden ser 7A


Edito, estas hablando en 220V. Entonces si, 7x220 = 1500W que es cuatro veces la potencia.
Perdona, creía que los 7A eran de 12 V


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 12, 2016)

mira este video y saca tus propias concluciones 






esta en portugués


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 12, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Esa corriente es ridícula para esa baterías. Más que ridícula. Si te da problemas es que la instalación está mal, seguramente la sección de los cables u otra cosa.
> Por mala que sea la batería de 100Ah dará como poco 50 A , puede que más de pico. Para no inventar, lee el manual que está para eso.
> Una de coche de 50Ah da unos 200A de corriente. Está especialmente diseñada para eso, las estacionarias dan mucho menos, pero es que 7A es nada y menos.
> 
> ...



Hola, NO estás errado Scooter, aún así las baterías tienen que drenar alrededor de 70A durante el arranque.
Si el sistema no aguanta, dichas baterías pueden estar en su última etapa de vida.


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 12, 2016)

hola compañeros

como les informe voy a realizar las pruebas en vivo, voy a utilizar 2 baterias de coche en paralelo para arrancar la bomba grande, y las 2 baterias de 100 Ah la bomba pequeña.

ambas bombas son de 1/2 hp, pero con la diferencia  7.8A y 3.5A en pico de arranque.

y los 2 paneles solares de 130W se encargan de recargar las baterias con el sol.

le estare informando de las pruebas realizadas

gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2016)

Vuelvo al principio: es mejor almacenar agua que electrones. Bombea en horas diurnas y usa baterías del mínimo tamaño posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2016)

Una batería automotor cualquiera puede entregar unos 300 A durante el arranque , las de gel no se . . .


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 12, 2016)

compañeros como les menciones voy realizar las pruebas que les mencione y les estare informando, y nuevamente gracias por por todos sus aportes 

jose


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 21, 2017)

amigos del foro 

les deseo consultar lo siguiente, 

mi plan es instalar una motobomba de agua de 110V de 2 HP, con un pico de 24 A con un inversor de 3000 W con Pico de 6000w, 12Vdc a 110Vac con la siguiente bateria, la bomba la deseo instalar en rio para extraer agua por 40 minutos, hacia tanque de 500 Lts que esta ubicado en el suelo, bueno para a recargar las baterías voy a utilizar 4 paneles solares de 150W en paralelo, deseo tambien instalar 2 Baterias en Paralelo. 
los datos de la bateria es 
12 Vdc 48Ah CCA 850A , esta batería es de ciclo profundo de la marca Optima Batteries, 


la otra consulta es el inversor de 3000W me soportara el arranque de 24A, de 2 HP de la bomba, lo que si se que un 1 Hp es igual 746W, y los 2 Hp son 1,492 W equivale a 1500W. 
espero sus comentarios gracias 

jose luis


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2017)

Y por que no una bomba  de corriente contínua ?


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 21, 2017)

la razon principal es las bombas Dc depende la intensidad Solar hacia los Paneles, y si hay Nubosidad baja la potencia de la bomba y su caudal es muy lento.

en cambio la bomba electrica toma la energía  almacenada  de la bateria de la marca optima batterie, ademas la bomba sera usa por 40 minutos y despues es apagada.


la consulta es el inversor de 3000W onda senoidal me dara la potencia necesaria para el arranque?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2017)

Misma bomba dc alimentada desde misma batería ! Cargada por mismos paneles solares 

Te ahorrás un problema


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2017)

PICAXE18X dijo:


> la razon principal es las bombas Dc depende la intensidad Solar hacia los Paneles, y si hay Nubosidad baja la potencia de la bomba y su caudal es muy lento.
> 
> en cambio la bomba electrica toma la energía  almacenada  de la bateria de la marca optima batterie, ademas la bomba sera usa por 40 minutos y despues es apagada.
> 
> ...





¿ Y por que la bomba de *CC* no podría tomar alimentación de la misma batería ?


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 21, 2017)

amigos moderadores las bombas Dc tienen su Caudal por Hora, y la bomba eléctrica tienen su Caudal por minutos.
 por esta razon no uso las Bombas Dc como por ejemplo las Bombas Alemanas Lorents su caudal es por hora y depende la ubicación Solar y la Intensidad Solar,  y una de las desventajas de la energía Solar es los días Nublados, y las lluvias.

cuando sucede  este fenomeno la potencia de los paneles es muy baja por un 20%, y las bombas dc, por eso razon uso las bombas AC, los paneles cargan las baterias, y aca usar el inversor de 3000W.

amigos moderadores, me pueden hacer el favor de despejarme la duda si el inversor del 3000W con pico de 6000W onda senoidal podra soportar la bomba de 2Hp con pico de 24A.

gracias 
jose


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 21, 2017)

Hola, para despejar dudas. No creas que utilizar una bomba AC, tendrás mejor rendimiento que con una DC, en éste caso.
Ya que escalar en tensión, aparecen pérdidas que las baterías deben asumir.
En cuánto al pico de tensión que aparece en el arranque, habría que ver la duración de dicho pico calculado para los 6kW del inversor que mencionas, que obviamente debe ser mayor que lo que dura en la bomba. A simple cálculo, el inversor lo soporta. 110Vx24A!


----------



## PICAXE18X (May 21, 2017)

amigo la batería que voy utilizar es la marca optima batteries son de alto rendimiento y son ciclo profundo, y de acuerdo  a su fabricante las de color amariilo son utilizada en los Car Audio y pueden durar hasta 5 horas con el audio encendido y el coche apagado.

el inversor depende tambien de la potencia de arranque de las baterias, por ejemplo estas baterias son de 12Vdc y sus corriente oscilan entre los 500 hasta los 900A en CCA corriente en Frio.

  deseo estar seguro que el inversor de 3000W pueda soportar es el pico de arranque de la motobomba de 2 Hp.

se que 1 Hp es 746W y 1/2 Hp 373 W y los 2 Hp que tiene la bomba seria 1500W  estoy bien asi amigos del foro?

jose


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2017)

Para mayor seguridad conviene consultar con el fabricante o vendedor


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2017)

Es mucho mejor una bomba  DC con motor a 12V ya que te evitas las perdidas del convertidor, de ultima se puede utilizar un regulador inverter para cuando baje la tensión esta este siempre en 12V
Es mucho más sencillo.
Los motores de CA trabajan con señal senoidal lo que entrega un convertidor no es una señal senoidal por lo cual el motor no tiene el mismo rendimiento y más en esa potencia.
El caudal puede estar expresado en horas o minutos eso no cambia nada

https://spanish.alibaba.com/g/12v-dc-submersible-water-pump.html


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2017)

El lema és "cuanto más lo tocas más lo cagas".
Cada vez que conviertes algo a algo pierdes energía si o si. No es opcional no perderla.
Si tu sistema está falto de energía, después de todos esos añadidos estará con más falta de energía.
Lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo si la batería es de descarga profunda, si es de tal marca o está pintada de verde y hace juego con la pared.
Si usas un conversor, tiene perdidas y da lo mismo si es trifásico, monofásico o como sea.

Describes un caso de falta de energía, luego faltan paneles... Aunque habría que ver "los decimales" que también cuentan y mucho.

Normalmente en los sistemas de bombeo se almacena el agua y no se almacenan los electrones porque es más favorable poner un depósito que una batería. Eso depende del caso, no hay verdades absolutas; falta de espacio etc.

Valora el uso de un maximizador para aprovechar los paneles siempre en el punto de máxima potencia y seguir usando las bombas dc. Eso influye mucho. 
Precisamente en los cursos que dábamos lo enseñábamos con bombas de agua porque es muy visual el chorro que sale con y sin maximizador. Cuando el panel está parcialmente en sombra.


----------



## rubenchaco (May 26, 2017)

En Medellin no hay viento?, por acá se usan los molinos, prácticamente no tienen mantenimiento.


----------



## acm92 (Mar 2, 2020)

Buenas noches  compañero  @PICAXE18X ,  cual fue tu resultado final? Te funciono tu bomba  con una batería de 7A de coche?


Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2020)

acm92 dijo:


> Buenas noches  compañero  @PICAXE18X ,  cual fue tu resultado final? Te funciono tu bomba  con una batería de 7A de coche?
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Las baterías de coche son de 400 , 600A,
Y entre 40 y 120Ah

De 7A debe de ser la de un móvil y no muy grande, las de 2Ah o así deben de dar esa corriente.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hola tengo una duda, tengo un inversor de 48v a 220v 2kv 1800w con un factor de potencia 0.9 y funciona muy bien con heladeras herramientas y otros, pero cuando conectó un motor 1hp el pico de potencia es demasiado y el inversor se apaga entonces mi idea es optimizar el cociente de fi o factor de potencia con un capacitor pero la verdad en YouTube me cuesta encontrar información ( o capas si la hay y yo no la entiendo) My pregunta es: como colocó el capacitor, cual es el calculo que tengo que hacer para el valor del capacitor y si hay alguna diferencia en mejorar el factor de potencia en un inversor o en la red, o es lo mismo?. Agradecería que alguien solucione mis dudas y que me cuente del tema ya que no lo entiendo mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2021)

Googlea "arranque suave"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2021)

Lo gran problema es la curriente de InRush o sea lo pico de curriente que es solicitado para comezar a funcionar  lo motor cuando este parado .
Ese pico de curriente es muuucho major que cuando andando normalmente y ese dispara la protección del inversor que lo considera como si fuese un "corto circuito" o una gran sobrecarga.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Googlea "arranque suave"


Salieron algunas cosas interesantes , pero tu idea es utilizar un arancador suave? Para reducir la él pico de corriente de consumo del motor


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo gran problema es la curriente de InRush o sea lo pico de curriente que es solicitado para comezar a funcionar  lo motor cuando este parado .
> Ese pico de curriente es muuucho major que cuando andando normalmente y ese dispara la protección del inversor que lo considera como si fuese un "corto circuito" o una gran sobrecarga.


El factor de potencia que esta en la etiqueta del motor tiene que ver?      (es menor que el del inversor, 0.7 creo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2021)

Exactamente , se usa un arrancador suave para estirar el arranque del motor hasta un segundo y disminuir su corriente de arranque InRush de hasta 8 o 10 veces la nominal.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exactamente , se usa un arrancador suave para estirar el arranque del motor hasta un segundo y disminuir su corriente de arranque InRush de hasta 8 o 10 veces la nominal.


OK.. Pero vienen para motores monofasicos y sabes si son caros?


Sant1543 dijo:


> OK.. Pero vienen para motores monofasicos y sabes si son caros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2021)

Si vienen , no se !


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si vienen , no se !


OK muchas gracias, voy a averiguar más sobre eso, pero vos descartarias lo de los capacitores?. Igual es para tener tu opinión, tengo algúnos ya comprados y ya que estoy voy a hacer la prueba igual


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

¿Que es lo que arrastra el motor?


¿Es un uso esporádico o continuo?


Yo movía el disco de la radial con un destornillador a mano y cuando llevaba la máxima velocidad que le podía dar entonces la enchufaba y ya no saltaba.

Pero eso es para un uso esporádico.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que es lo que arrastra el motor?
> 
> 
> ¿Es un uso esporádico o continuo?
> ...


Es una bombita de agua, y el uso es de unos 8 minutos cada día.
 Estaba pensando algo parecido a lo de el destornillador jajaja, pero claro para la bomba de agua no ya que sería muy engorroso


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

Una bomba es lo peor de lo peor.
Si está cebada de agua el arranque es muy complicado; seguramente no te sirva el arrancador.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Una bomba es lo peor de lo peor.
> Si está cebada de agua el arranque es muy complicado; seguramente no te sirva el arrancador.


Vos desis Qué el pico es mas grande y más extenso al ser una bomba? O que es lo que lo complica?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2021)

Si es bomba de agua el arranque es complicado (arranque bajo mucha carga , igual que si fuera un malacate cargado) , no andaría el arrancador suave.

Tendría que ser un inversor mas grande.

No creo que mejore el InRush corrigiendo factor de potencia , (de todas maneras podrías probar (a tu propio riesgo de colocar el capacitor , en Internet encontrarás las tablas del capacitor según la potencia del motor )


----------



## analogico (Mar 26, 2021)

prueba con una resistencia de potencia y de bajo valor  entre 1 y 3 ohm en serie con el motor

puede que funcione, puede que no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2021)

Sant1543 dijo:


> Es una bombita de agua, y el uso es de unos 8 minutos cada día


 
Y usar una de corriente contínua de 12 V ?


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y usar una de corriente contínua de 12 V ?


Podría ser... es una opción pasa que tendría que comprarla y no son baratas qureo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2021)

De que potencia es la bomba ?


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De que potencia es la bomba ?


Esas son las especificaciones. Perdón la tierra es una bomba de exterior


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

Pues yo que sé, si funciona 8' compra una 10 veces menos potente y que funcione una hora y algo. O mejor aún compra una cien veces menos potente y que funcione 10h o mejor aún una 240 veces menos potente y que funcione continuamente.

En resumen te vale con una bomba de 1 litro por minuto, Esa bomba será mas barata y todo su equipamiento lo mismo, seguramente pueda ir con un panel solar en directo o alguna cosa así.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues yo que sé, si funciona 8' compra una 10 veces menos potente y que funcione una hora y algo. O mejor aún compra una cien veces menos potente y que funcione 10h o mejor aún una 240 veces menos potente y que funcione continuamente.
> 
> En resumen te vale con una bomba de 1 litro por minuto, Esa bomba será mas barata y todo su equipamiento lo mismo, seguramente pueda ir con un panel solar en directo o alguna cosa así.


Puede ser, lo que pasa es que no quiero gastar en otra mi idea es utilizar la que ya tengo, peró si no quedase otra quizás. aparte me parece que si fuese 100 veses menos potente no podría ni subir el agua al tanque que tiene cierta altura, ni sacar el agua del suelo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2021)

Es una exageración. Un número hecho a lo bruto.
Pero si que es verdad que si algo lo usas 8' al día es que te sobra 100 veces potencia. Y si no son 100 serán 50

El problema es que no puedes aprovechar lo que tienes, para una bomba de agua necesitas un inversor unas cinco veces mas potente para el arranque. 

Sopesa precios de una y otra cosa y decide. Lo mismo te vale con una bomba de 12 o 24V de continua que conectes directo a las baterías.


----------



## Sant1543 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Es una exageración. Un número hecho a lo bruto.
> Pero si que es verdad que si algo lo usas 8' al día es que te sobra 100 veces potencia. Y si no son 100 serán 50
> 
> El problema es que no puedes aprovechar lo que tienes, para una bomba de agua necesitas un inversor unas cinco veces mas potente para el arranque.
> ...


Quizás si, no lo se voy a hacer pruebas y a mirar precios


----------

